# Unsuccessful Picc Placement



## mslori7 (Dec 31, 2008)

The report reads as follows:

Clinical History: Decompensated Congestive Heart Failure

The Report: 
Ultrasonographic and flouroscopic imaging were performed in attempt for PICC line placement through the right arm venous approach.  This was unsuccessful.

Impression: Unsuccessful PICC line placement

Question: The RN reviewed and electronically signed the report....my question is can we bill for this since the radiologist did not dictate or sign the report (only the RN).  If so how do I bill this type of PICC line placement if any?
Thanks


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm guessing here:  you're coding for pro fees?

If so, then you have nothing to code; the provider has not verified or signed that any service was performed.


----------



## mslori7 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Kev,

This is what I new in the beginning but we have RN auditors who seem to think otherwise.  In this case had it been that the physician did sign the report, how would this unsuccessful been coded?


Thanks so much,

Lori


----------



## jifnif (Jan 3, 2009)

you can code it with a 53 mod, but I don't know if you get paid for it or not.  we usually only charge it that way to show that there was an attempt at a procedure for record purposes.


----------



## mslori7 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you


----------

